# ISO Applesauce recipes



## AllenOK (Dec 26, 2004)

Ok, well, a while back, I was inventorying my pantry to see what kinds of stuff we had.  I noticed that I have several 15 oz cans of applesauce.  Odds are, my DW acquired them from somewhere.  I'd like to use them, but I'm not to keen on eating applesauce as-is.  Of course, I could feed the stuff to my kids, but I'm afraid they'll just make a big mess with the stuff.

Here's the recipes I have already that include Applesauce.  Do any of you have any that you're willing to share?

Applesauce Raisin Carrot Muffins
Applesauce Pancakes
Amish Chocolate Chip Applesauce Cookies
Applesauce Bars
Applesauce-Walnut Bars
Oatmeal Applesauce Cookies
Raspberry Applesauce Gelatin Salad


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2004)

the only time i eat applesauce is as a side dish with pork chops milanese (that is breaded - "milanese" sounds so much better than shake-n-bake), or with potato pancakes.


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 27, 2004)

Baked Apple Crisp 
Yield: 12 servings 

8 cups thinly sliced, unpeeled apples (about 8 medium apples)
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
4 1/2 teaspoons lemon juice
4 teaspoons ground cinnamon, divided
1 1/2 cups *apple sauce*
1 cup uncooked rolled oats
1/2 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup evaporated skimmed milk
1/4 cup nonfat dry milk powder
1 cup vanilla nonfat yogurt



Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray 2-quart casserole dish with nonstick cooking spray. 
In a large bowl, toss apple slices with granulated sugar, lemon juice and 2 teaspoons cinnamon. Spoon into prepared dish. Spread apple sauce evenly over apple mixture. 
In a medium bowl, combine oats, brown sugar, flour, evaporated milk, dry milk powder, and remaining 2 teaspoons cinnamon. Spread over apple sauce. 
Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until lightly browned and bubbly. 
Cool slightly; serve warm. Top each serving with dollop of yogurt. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2004)

This sounds wonderful.   I think I'll make a batch for my neighbors.  They are "babysitting " Lily Lily Queen of cats while were away over New years.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Here you go!

Applesauce Kugel
1 lb Broad egg noodles, cooked al dente
2 c Applesauce
6 Eggs, beaten
1 ts Salt
2 ts Cinnamon
1/2 c Butter, melted
2 ts Vanilla
1 c Sugar

Preheat oven to 325F
1.Combine butter and sugar in a large mixing bowl. Whisk in eggs, beating until light and frothy. 
2.Add remaining ingredients, then fold in noodles. 
3.Pour mixture into lightly greased 4-quart baking dish. Bake for 1 hour. Let cool completely before cutting. Can be served warmed or cold.

Applesauce Maple Muffins
2 c Whole wheat hour 
1 tb Baking powder 
1 1/4 c Unsweetened applesauce 
1/2 c Maple syrup 
2  Egg whites 
1/2 c Dark raisins, chopped 
1/3 Walnuts, chopped 

Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease muffin cups with cooking spray.
1.Combine the flour and baking powder, and stir to mix well. 
2.Add the applesauce, maple syrup, and egg whites, and stir just until the dry ingredients are moistened. Fold in the raisins and walnuts.
3.Fill muffin cups 3/4 full with the batter. Bake for 16-18 minutes, or just until a wooden toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean.
4.Remove the muffin tin from the oven, and allow it to cool for 5 minutes on a wire rack before removing the muffins. Cool completely on a wire rack.

Apple Raisin Sauce (great on everything - ice cream, pancakes, muffins, pork, and chicken dishes)
1 c Apple sauce 
1/2 c Apple butter 
1/2 c Raisins 
1/2 c Maple syrup 

1.Combine all the ingredients in a saucepan and simmer until bubbly and thickened.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

*Quick Carrot Bread*

1 c sugar
¾ c applesauce, unsweetened
1 c whole-wheat flour
½ c AP flour
1 tsp each: baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon
1 c shredded raw carrots
1 tsp vanilla
¼ c shelled walnuts, chopped and toasted
2 eggs

Preheat oven to 350F.  Lightly coat a loaf pan with non-stick spray, then dust with flour.  Mix sugar and applesauce in a bowl.  Combine dry ingredients and add to applesauce mixture.  Add carrots, vanilla and nuts.  Beat eggs slightly and add to mixture.  Mix well.  Pour into pan and bake for 50 minutes.

Good with soups, hearty salads, and stews.
Variations: substitute 1 c shredded raw zucchini for carrots, or add ½ c crushed pineapple (in juice, drained) to batter.


----------

